# Is My Platy Pregnant ?



## lamby1358 (Aug 12, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if this platy is pregnant please because i need some help and i dont no wat to do with it if it is pregnant ? also a male keeps on swimming next to my platy does this mean anything ? someone please help lol thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

do you have a clearer pic? it ould be but it doesn't look like it. no gravid spot.


----------



## lamby1358 (Aug 12, 2007)

Is this a better picture ? and what is a gravid spot ? thanks for your help !!! rite back soon


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

a little better but what i need is a clear, up close photo. 

a gravid spot is a dark spot infront of the anal fin in femals live bearers. the alan fin is the fin closest to the tail fin in the underside of the fish. in female live bearers, the fin is reletivly short and rounded and in males, it is long and thin. it is called a gonopodium in males. it is how males fertalize the eggs inside of the female fish.


----------



## lamby1358 (Aug 12, 2007)

Well i cant really get a better picture but if it aint pregnant then will she become soon or in the future ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

if you have a male in the tank with her, yes, deff. are you sure that she's a she? if she is, and you have a malein with her, i gaurentee you that she'll get pregnant


----------



## lamby1358 (Aug 12, 2007)

Well i have two males and two females wat do you think ? and how long do you think it will take for her to become pregnant ? and would it be an idea to put a male and female in a seperate breeding net will this speed it up ? or should they just be left to swim around together ?


----------



## lamby1358 (Aug 12, 2007)

also i have a blue female and a clear one will it be easy to tell when the clear one is pregnant ? wat should i look for ? appart from the black mark near the anal fin lol ?


----------



## parkey2006 (Aug 13, 2007)

*platy*

lamby1358 i think that ur fish maybe pregnant, however it doesnt look like it is going to have babies any tym soon SORRY if u wanted thm sooner lol bout 3 weeks


----------



## lamby1358 (Aug 12, 2007)

idiot parks


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Its hard to say how long it would take for her to become pregnant...it just depends on what happens between them. Livebearers usually breed like rabbits, so it probably won't be long.


----------



## parkey2006 (Aug 13, 2007)

safe wat ya


----------

